# How to cut already laid tiles...



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

diamond blade in a grinder or saw. dremel in the tight spots.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

My Fein multi-tool might accomplish this with patience. Never tried it on tile. Suggestion to use a diamond something sounds reasonable. Wonder if a grinder will spin too fast though? Hope someone who does more tile than I do responds to this. I am curious too.


----------



## freeswimmin (Jan 23, 2010)

jlhaslip said:


> diamond blade in a grinder or saw. dremel in the tight spots.


 2Xs... and it will be dusty. keeping some water on it helps but adds to the mess.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

freeswimmin said:


> 2Xs... and it will be dusty. keeping some water on it helps but adds to the mess.


Plugged into GCFI outlet or better yet with a GCFI protection plug on the end of any electrical tool cord operating near water please! Lost a friend to a concrete saw accident once. Never want to hear of it happening to anybody again.


----------



## just tile (Jan 17, 2010)

grinder and shopvac is safer.good luck and please be careful!


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

jlhaslip said:


> diamond blade in a grinder or saw. dremel in the tight spots.


Diamond blade (in grinder) still needs skilled hands (Like a Brain surgeon, Almost.) and tons of patience! Whereas tiling over would be the easier choice:yes:!


----------



## just tile (Jan 17, 2010)

tiling over is not a good idea. it gives you 2 different hights and hard to make them stay down. he said he don't want to tile over anyway.


----------



## freeswimmin (Jan 23, 2010)

just tile said:


> tiling over is not a good idea. it gives you 2 different hights and hard to make them stay down. he said he don't want to tile over anyway.


Xs2:thumbsup:
hate doing work behind people that have cut corners in this way... doubles the demo (which sometimes you are unaware of) and frequently is hiding bigger problems... plus, at the very least, you should grind the existing tile to get proper adhesion of the new, so it doesn't really alleviate the grinder/mess/dust issue:wink:.

IMO, 4" grinder with a diamond blade is the best way to do it, but 'sparkplug' is right, it requires skill and patience. Be safe, and good luck.


----------



## just tile (Jan 17, 2010)

[freeswimming] are you bashing me or agreeing with me?


----------



## freeswimmin (Jan 23, 2010)

just tile said:


> [freeswimming] are you bashing me or agreeing with me?


TOTALLY AGREEING with you!:thumbup: [spark plug] was only right on the 'skill and patience' part. sorry for any confusion... point was that even IF he were to lay over existing (and do it right) he'd have to use a grinder and make a (probably bigger) mess.

i hate having to work behind people that try to take the easy/quick way out and just go over top of things!:no: (except for shingle roofing that i guess you can get by with "topping" a time or two). 

Just re-did a 60's bathroom that had been redone in the 80's... shower wall tile was installed right over the old mud-bed/lathe and 1"X2" tile that was leaking.... which it all continued to leak behind the wall and tripled the extent of demo necessary to get to a good starting point plus disposal fees, labor, etc... which i had to 'eat' as it was a lump sum bid... (for anyone following the paint threads, yes, this is the same bath with the paint fiasco!!! reminds me why i hate remodels vs. new construction, which is DEAD in my part of the country) i'm the sort that will lose money in order to make it right and provide 100% client satisfaction... my name and reputation are more important than money. you can always make more money but a good name is irreplaceable!:wink:


----------



## just tile (Jan 17, 2010)

thank you. thats what i thought.but i get bashed alot.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

_



hi09*How to cut already laid tiles...*

Click to expand...

_


> _Hey guys..so i want to change the tile in my guest washroom._
> _its very small about 5 x 5 ft.._
> _just a toilet and sink...in anycase problem is the tile in the wasroom and the room out side of it are the same, at the door of the washroom the tile is a solid peice...if it were a grout line i know i could just cut it from there remove the tile in the washroom and away i go...but as i said its a solid peice..._
> _so people have said that i can tile over tile but i dont want to do that.._
> _how can i cut the tile peice thats there already so that i can put different tile in the washroom...is it even possible???_


Using a diamond blade on a grinder will cut the tile in place but that isn't the problem. What happens when you need to complete the cuts close to the walls or the door jambs? How will that work without cutting into those areas?


----------



## freeswimmin (Jan 23, 2010)

jlhaslip said:


> diamond blade in a grinder or saw. dremel in the tight spots.


I actually use my rotory 'saw' with a tile bit and freehand the last bit... once again, takes skill and patience!


----------



## just tile (Jan 17, 2010)

roto zips are awsome.


----------



## samiller1980 (Oct 25, 2008)

for that last little bit you can't get to with a grinder, someone posted about the fein multi-tool, couple of brands of same design out there, I personally have the dremel multi-Max not expensive, would do the job and the other uses you would have for a multi-tool in the future would be many.


----------

